# Teichablauf notwendig?



## Ulli (6. März 2011)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,

meinen Teich habe ich letztes Jahr gebaut und dabei keinen bewussten Ablauf vorgesehen, deshalb die Frage: Braucht ein Teich einen kontrollierten Ablauf oder reicht es, wenn das Wasser einfach bei starkem Regen irgendwie über den Teichrand wegläuft? 

Bisher hatte ich kleine Probleme mit zu viel Wasser, wobei eventuell der Sand unter dem Vliess und der Folie abgeschwemmt werden könnte?

Bilder vom Teich sind im Profil....

Danke für Eure Tips und Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Joerg (6. März 2011)

*AW: Teichablauf notwendig?*

Hallo Ulli,
wenn du das Wasser bei starken Niederschlägen in eine bestimmte Richtung ableiten willst, macht das wohl Sinn. 
Solange es dich nicht stört, dass es unkontrolliert abläuft und keine Gefahr für den Rest des Gartens besteht, braucht so etwas nicht zwingend nachgerüstet zu werden.

Grüße
Jörg


----------



## robsig12 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Teichablauf notwendig?*

Meiner Meinung macht es schon Sinn. Auch kann man sich dadurch im Winter beim TWW das abpumpen (sprich Energie) sparen.


----------



## RKurzhals (6. März 2011)

*AW: Teichablauf notwendig?*

Hallo Ulli,
meiner Meinung nach ist das eine Frage, wie Du Deinen Teichrand pflegst.... .
Wenn bei Dir über längere Zeit das Wasser bis "Oberkante" teichrand steht, dann wachsen etliche Wurzeln von außen durch Deine Kapillarsperre. Ich kann Dir nicht sagen, ob die Kapillarwurzeln vom Rasen mit den Rückgang des Wasserspiegels auf "Normalniveau" wieder verkümmern. die der umliegenden Sträucher werden es auf Daue nicht... .
Wenn Du durch längeren "Wasserhochstand" im Frühjahr/Herbst nicht die Teichanlieger zum Durchwurzeln der Kapillarsperre anregen willst, dann macht eine Standregelung Sinn.
Bei mir ist die tiefste Stelle des Teichrands beim NG-Uferprofil, und läßt sich gut kontrollieren. Der Rest ist min. 10 cm höher.


----------



## Ulli (7. März 2011)

*AW: Teichablauf notwendig?*

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für die Tips! 
Ich habe ein Teichrandsystem verbaut, das ergibt  eine kleine ca. 5 cm hohe Wand und daran ist die Teichfolie befestigt. 
Das ergibt dann einen relativ geraden und "steilen" Teichrand, durch die deutschen Sommer mit viel Regen  habe ich meist Höchststand mit dem Wasser. Über den Rand wächst eigentlich wenig, also dürfte das kein Problem sein. Ich hatte eher Bedenken, dass das auslaufende Wasser irgendwie die Folie oder das Randsystem unterschwemmt. 

TWW im Winter mache ich mit einer kleinen Pumpe von aussen, ist denke ich effektiver erst abzupumpen und dann aufzufüllen, sonst läuft das frische Wasser ja teilweise gleich wieder raus, zumal es wärmer und dann eher "oben" ist, oder?

Ich werde mal sehen, an welcher Stelle das Wasser ausläuft und vielleicht dort kontrolliert einen Ablauf installieren, wenn das nötig ist, wie sieht so ein Ablauf dann aus?

Viele Grüße 
Ulli


----------



## robsig12 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Teichablauf notwendig?*

TWW im Winter zur Sache wärmeres Wasser oben. Die Eigenschaft des Wasseres lässt es bei 4 Grad auf den Grund gehen, ab da ist dann oben das kältere Wasser das abgepumpt werden sollte. Ausserdem ist die Temperaturschwankung für die Fische nicht so gross, wenn man zu und Ablauf gleichzeitig macht. Im Sommer mache ich es natürlich anders.
Noch ein Grund der bei mir dagegen spricht, meine Abdeckung wäre bei weniger Wasserstand nicht mehr so wie sie sein soll, da ich nach unten nicht 100 Prozent gerade bin. Da wäre dann überalllücken, die die Dämmung verhindern würden.
Zu letzt noch das Argument, Nitrit steigt immer nach oben, also sollte man auch hier das Wasser entnehmen, um das schlechte Nitrit aus dem System zu entfernen.


----------



## RKurzhals (7. März 2011)

*AW: Teichablauf notwendig?*

Hallo,
bei mir ist der Überlauf "unsichtbar", und über die kleine Regenwasser-Zisterne gekoppelt. Anängend ein Bild aus der Bauphase, noch fehlt ein Winkel:
 .
Aufdiese Weise ist nicht zu sehen, wie das Wasser abläuft. Inzwischen habe ich statt des Bogens an der noch offenen Stelle ein T-Stück eingebaut, um den Bogen entlüften zu können (sehr wichtig!).


----------



## Ulli (8. März 2011)

*AW: Teichablauf notwendig?*

Hallo zusammen,

danke für die Tips, so aufwändig kann ich den Ablauf im Nachhinein natürlich nicht mehr gestalten. Ich werde mal mit einem Ablaufrohr an einer Stelle experimentieren, die man nicht gleich sieht und  das Wasser darüber dann in die Hecke laufen lassen. 

Mal sehen ob ich das hinbekomme (aber erst wenn's wärmer ist) 

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## robsig12 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Teichablauf notwendig?*

Jepp würde es probieren, wenn es nicht klappt, hast es wenigstens versucht!


----------

